# Snake ID



## Honyuk96 (Nov 21, 2014)

You tell me.


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

Michigan? First thing that came to mind was a hog nose....puff ader. Hmmm
https://michpics.wordpress.com/2014/09/08/the-puff-adder-aka-eastern-hognose-snake/


----------



## cedartool-fishinfool (May 26, 2005)

Looks like a dead hognose.


----------



## ReallyBigFish (May 8, 2014)

hognose puffer.....not adder, that would be poisonous then.


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

ReallyBigFish said:


> hognose puffer.....not adder, that would be poisonous then.


Yeah we only have one the massasauga rattler. The link i posted above referred it to the Puff Adder also..


----------



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

Eastern Hognose.
The can have minor variations in color.


----------



## wannabapro (Feb 26, 2003)

Agree looks like a dead Hognose


----------



## Honyuk96 (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks for the replys. Yes, this snake was seen in northern Mi. I hate snakes so this sucker, athough dead, had m3 a bit spooked.


----------

